# no manches



## chainsfall

Trabajé con chavitos todo el verano, y siempre dirían "no manches."  Como lo entiendo yo, significa algo como "come on!..." pero se me hace que se puede utilizar de muchas maneras.  Hay alguno mexicano que quiere explicarmelo?

Aprecio la ayuda de antemano...


----------



## Anjie

No soy mexicana pero "no manches" significa, "stop kidding around" o "are you pulling my leg" es una forma más educada de decir "no mames" o como decímos en otros países "no jodas"


----------



## chainsfall

me dijeron que se puede decir cuando alguien se hace un bobo, y dices a tu compa "no manches, mira a ese vato..."
(translation, perhaps would be "what the heck?")

O

cuando quieras que alguien deje de hacer algo que te molesta (translation... "come on!" perhaps, or "cut it out!"     ?)

¿esto sí es como se usa?

(Mod edit: three consecutive posts by the same user were merged, to make the thread easier to read. -fenixpollo)


----------



## waki

No manches.
it can be used in many different ways, for example:
I don't believe you.
in Spanish.
-"estudie mucho para el examen"
-Ha, no manches


----------



## Tadeo

OK. That is one way of using it but as they told you before _No manches _is a soft way to say_: NO mames, No chingues  o No jodas_ wich genereally I'd translate as: Don't f@%K with me!!!

There are many usages for this phrase, here are some examples:

A)Tuve un accidente automovilístico./ I just had a car accident.
B) ¡No Manches! ¿Estás bien?          / Fu%k it!!! Are you okay???

A)Alguien nos viene siguiendo.          /Someone is chasing us.
B) ¡No manches! ¿Qué hacemos?      /Don't fuck with me!!! What are we                                                          gonna do???

A) Tengo un helicóptero propio.        /I've got my own helicopter
B) ¡No manches!  No te creo.           / Yeah right!!!  I don't believe you.

A) ¡No manches! hoy tengo examen y no estudié/ Damn! I got a exam        today and I didn't study.

A) Voy a desnudarme en público.            / I'm gonna get naked in public.
B) ¡No manches! Deja de estar bobeando./ Stop fooling around!!!

A) Estamos a 500 millas.                      / We are 500 miles away
B) ¡No manches! Está muy lejos.             / Damn!!! That is way too far!!!

A) Le voy a poner el cuerno a mi esposa./ I'm gonna cheat on my wife
B) ¡No manches! Tienes familia.              / Don't f@%k it man!!! You've got  a nice family.


_No Manches _changes to _No mames_ or _No chingues, _as the situation gets stronger.
These are only a few examples. Hope to be useful.

PS. I don't know if they use _No Manches_ in other countries besides Mexico, so you gotta be very careful with that.


----------



## pinkk

chainsfall said:


> Trabajé con chavitos todo el verano, y siempre dirían "no manches." Como lo entiendo yo, significa algo como "come on!..." pero se me hace que se puede utilizar de muchas maneras. Hay alguno mexicano que quiere explicarmelo?
> 
> Aprecio la ayuda de antemano...


 


Hola chicos:
"No manches", de una manera más fresa o entre las niñas se dice "No inventes", pero basicamente es una expresión usada cuando estas incredulo ante una situación ya sea algo que se dice o se hace, o que simplemente estas observando. Así que no siempre tiene porque ser una expresión tan agresiva.
Ejemplo: Ya me dio el anillo de compromiso! ó Ya somos novios! ...etc.
Respuesta. No inventes, en serio;Wow, felicidades amiga....etc
Saludos.


----------



## mirx

Los ejemplos que te da Tadeo son exactamente como se usa no manches en Mèxico, (realmente decimos "no mames"), as for *no manches*, You said you heard it from kids, but as far as my family is concerned that word its rude itself, so poor of my little cousins if their mothers ever hear them saying that word.


----------



## padredeocho

_Moderator note: This question was merged with two other threads that had the same question. Please remember to search the wordreference.com dictionary before opening a thread, to avoid the repetition of topics._

no manches

A guy just tells a girl something that she can't believe, and she says, "no manches". Can this mean, don't mess with my head?


----------



## catcherndarye

Es una expresion mexicana, y en la mayoria de los casos equivale a una expresion de escepticismo y que al mismo tiempo pide al locutor que deje de hablar babosadas.
Does that help?


----------



## lforestier

It's derived from a more polite way of saying "no mames" which expresses sceptisism or surprise.


----------



## padredeocho

Thank you guys!


----------



## roxcyn

don't f*** with me, don't mess with me, sí


----------



## DCPaco

roxcyn said:


> don't f*** with me, don't mess with me, sí


 
Nah, this is a bit heavy.

"No manches" is like catcherndarye has said: it expresses skepticism.

When someone says something, as you (padredeocho) have said, that is hard to believe the resonse will be: no manches. (And like lforestier has said, it is a nicer way of saying "no mames" in the sense of "you fucking liar.") 

Now, in the sense that Roxcyn is using it, it would be "No mames" but this "no mames" is don't fuck with me. This "no mames" is synonymous to "no chingues" and not synonymous to "no manches".


----------



## Janis Joplin

DCPaco said:


> Nah, this is a bit heavy.
> 
> "No manches" is like catcherndarye has said: it expresses skepticism.
> 
> When someone says something, as you (padredeocho) have said, that is hard to believe the resonse will be: no manches. (And like lforestier has said, it is a nicer way of saying "no mames" in the sense of "you fucking liar.")
> 
> Now, in the sense that Roxcyn is using it, it would be "No mames" but this "no mames" is don't fuck with me. This "no mames" is synonymous to "no chingues" and not synonymous to "no manches".


 
Disculpa que no esté de acuerdo pero no tiene sentido que no manches sea sinónimo de no mame; que no mames sea sinónimo de no chingues; pero al final no manches y no chingues no sean la misma cosa.

Las tres son expresiones que se usan para decirle a alguien que se deje de tonterias, algunos fresas wannabe usan el no manches para decir no chingues como lo hacen las personas que no temen expresarse más auténticamente (independientemente de que esto sea vulgar o no),


----------



## DCPaco

Janis Joplin said:


> Disculpa que no esté de acuerdo pero no tiene sentido que no manches sea sinónimo de no mame; que no mames sea sinónimo de no chingues; pero al final no manches y no chingues no sean la misma cosa.


 
Piénsale un poquito, porque por supuesto que tiene sentido dentro del contexto que lo usé. ¿Cómo me vas a decir que "no manches" significa "don't fuck with me"? ¿Tú sabes lo que significa "don't fuck with me"?

Don't fuck with me, es en son de amenaza.

Y el hecho de que en Juárez, entiendan la cosas de una manera u otra, ya es cosa para otro hilo.


----------



## Janis Joplin

¡Orale!, pues te ofrezco disculpas nuevamente, ahora por no pensar suficiente, por no hablar inglés y por vivir en donde entendemos las cosas diferente a ti.

Yeah right!


----------



## DCPaco

Janis Joplin said:


> ¡Orale!, pues te ofrezco disculpas nuevamente, ahora por no pensar suficiente, por no hablar inglés y por vivir en donde entendemos las cosas diferente a ti.
> 
> Yeah right!


 
Al parecer, tenía razón en pensar que tu cometario anterior era algo afectado ("algunos fresas wannabe usan el no manches para decir no chingues *como lo hacen las personas que no temen expresarse más auténticamente*") y con este otro, confirmas no sólo que tenía razón en pensar eso de tu comentario, sino de ti.  Pobrecita, siento mucho que la vida te haya tratado tan mal.


----------



## traductora2006

''no manches'' is an expression with different meanings. But, for your specific question, that is what it means, padredeocho


----------



## Irethtook

"No manches" in this case means "no way".


----------



## paquijote

He leído y también oído "no manches con esto", insinuando que no manches tiene otro sentido de "no way!" tal como dijieron ellos en las mensajes anteriores, ¿no? ¿Significaría "don't screw this up"?


----------



## Lillita

Some months ago there was a thread discussing the same question.
 (Moderator note: inactive hyperlink removed after merging multiple threads about the same subject) 


Tadeo said:


> OK. That is one way of using it but as they told you before _No manches _is a soft way to say_: NO mames, No chingues o No jodas_ wich genereally I'd translate as: Don't f@%K with me!!!
> 
> There are many usages for this phrase, here are some examples:
> 
> A)Tuve un accidente automovilístico./ I just had a car accident.
> B) ¡No Manches! ¿Estás bien? / Fu%k it!!! Are you okay???
> 
> A)Alguien nos viene siguiendo. /Someone is chasing us.
> B) ¡No manches! ¿Qué hacemos? /Don't fuck with me!!! What are we gonna do???
> 
> A) Tengo un helicóptero propio. /I've got my own helicopter
> B) ¡No manches! No te creo. / Yeah right!!! I don't believe you.
> 
> A) ¡No manches! hoy tengo examen y no estudié/ Damn! I got a exam today and I didn't study.
> 
> A) Voy a desnudarme en público. / I'm gonna get naked in public.
> B) ¡No manches! Deja de estar bobeando./ Stop fooling around!!!
> 
> A) Estamos a 500 millas. / We are 500 miles away
> B) ¡No manches! Está muy lejos. / Damn!!! That is way too far!!!
> 
> A) Le voy a poner el cuerno a mi esposa./ I'm gonna cheat on my wife
> B) ¡No manches! Tienes familia. / Don't f@%k it man!!! You've got a nice family.
> 
> _No Manches _changes to _No mames_ or _No chingues, _as the situation gets stronger.
> These are only a few examples. Hope to be useful.
> 
> PS. I don't know if they use _No Manches_ in other countries besides Mexico, so you gotta be very careful with that.


 
This is what I love in Spanish! You learn something in X part of a country but when you say it in Y part, people will roll on the floor laughing at you. You may never know... 

Saludos


----------



## muerte2vida

chainsfall said:


> Ah que chida...
> gracias.


 
Chainsfall, jajaj no manches


----------



## Cet

_Moderator note: This question was merged with two other threads that had the same question. Please remember to search the wordreference.com dictionary before opening a thread, to avoid the repetition of topics._

Hola a todos,

Suelo escuchar emisoras españolas en vía al trabajo y despues al regresar a casa y oigo esta frase a veces. Parece que la mujer que la usa suele usarla cuando oye alguna noticia increíble o cuando la otra persona dice algo sorprendente. Busqué "manchar" en el diccionario, pero dijo que la palabra significa "to stain/dirty," pero eso no tiene sentido para mí. ¿Qué significa la frase "¡No manches!" en este caso?


----------



## chimbombis1977

When you say or hear something surprising your common phrase is ¡¡No way!! so those phrases mean exactly the same, "no manches" is very, very informal in Mexico, though. You must say it only to your closer friends


----------



## Kraken

Y en España no significa nada.

*edito*
Me refiero al uso coloquial, claro. El uso habitual es obvio, como bien dice Erika_07


----------



## Erika_07

In Spain, we only use the meaning you found in your dictionary. We say: "No fastidies" (infitive: fastidiar).


----------



## salarmenmx

En México, "no manches" es un eufemismo para sustituir otra expresión mucho más vulgar: ("no mames") Ambas son expresiones que se usan todos los días, para cualquier cosa, porque en realidad no significan nada. Es una muletilla que se usa para reforzar toda clase de expresiones: acuerdo, desacuerdo, agrado, desagrado, sorpresa, enojo, fastidio y mil cosas más.


----------



## Cet

¡Muchas gracias a todos!  Todo eso tiene sentido. Debe de ser mexicana la presentadora. También dice mucho "ándale," y pensaba que era una expresión mexicana también.


----------



## Adge

Cómo veo que vives en Atlanta, te voy a asegurar si escuchas cualquier radio hispana que no sea la de Viva, creo que todos los locutores son mexicanos (y algunos en Viva también). 
Y sí, "Ándale" también es una expresión mexicana. Si buscas en los foros vas a encontrar varios hilos sobre su uso.


----------



## asm

Janis Joplin said:


> Disculpa que no esté de acuerdo pero no tiene sentido que no manches sea sinónimo de no mame; que no mames sea sinónimo de no chingues; pero al final no manches y no chingues no sean la misma cosa.
> 
> Las tres son expresiones que se usan para decirle a alguien que se deje de tonterias, algunos fresas wannabe usan el no manches para decir no chingues como lo hacen las personas que no temen expresarse más auténticamente (independientemente de que esto sea vulgar o no),



Disculpa que yo sea el que no esté de acuerdo. Estas tres expresiones son equivalentes y la diferencia no está en que una es usada por personas que quieren expresarse más auténticamente. La autenticidad de una persona no se mide por esa "valentía" de usar ciertas palabras. 
Estas opciones son simplemente para diferenciar tres diferentes regsitros lingüísticos. 
Me niego a creer y defender que por decir "no chingues" vas a ser más auténtico que una persona que dice "no manches". Para mí es un concepto de educación, si uno sabe qué, cuándo y dónde decir algo porque tiene dominio de diferentes registros, uno estará demostrando educación, así de simple. 
Añado, la educación, por cierto, no nos hace más auténticos, pero ayuda a quienes quieren serlo.


----------



## thuraya9

Hola a todos,

Entiendo lo que quiere decir "no manches," pero no comprendo 100% dónde pertenece en el continuo de apropiado a grosero... o sea yo sé en qué contextos decir "no mames" o "no chingues" sería grosero o poco profesional, pero no sé si existe algún contexto en el que no sería apropiado decir "no manches." 

Si es básicamente como decir "you're kidding me," o "wow," o "no way," para mí estaría bien que lo diga un niño a su mamá, o a su maestra. ¿Estoy mal en eso? 

Vivo en Quintana Roo, México, como referencia, porque a lo mejor este tipo de cosa varía dependiendo de la región en que se usa.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## asm

thuraya9 said:


> Hola a todos,
> 
> Entiendo lo que quiere decir "no manches," pero no comprendo 100% dónde pertenece en el continuo de apropiado a grosero... o sea yo sé en qué contextos decir "no mames" o "no chingues" sería grosero o poco profesional, pero no sé si existe algún contexto en el que no sería apropiado decir "no manches."
> 
> Si es básicamente como decir "you're kidding me," o "wow," o "no way," para mí estaría bien que lo diga un niño a su mamá, o a su maestra. ¿Estoy mal en eso?
> 
> Vivo en Quintana Roo, México, como referencia, porque a lo mejor este tipo de cosa varía dependiendo de la región en que se usa.
> 
> Gracias de antemano.


NO manches no es grosero, pero es una expresión coloquial que no pertenece al lenguaje culto. Todo depende de donde te ubiques en el espectro de lo culto vs. lo no culto (evito vulgar, porque no creo que sean sinónimos). Para un purista del lenguaje, la expresión es incorrecta, no gramaticalmente, sino desde el punto de vista del léxico (eso no quiere decir lo que quieres que signifique). Comentando a tu pregunta directamente, me imagino que si haces una presentación profesional ante el presidente de tu país, y éste sale con un comentario inapropiado (lo que no sería raro con Peña Nieto), no sería "correcto" que le dijeras (a tu presidente): no manches.


----------



## Karlaina

Hola foreros:

Siempre pensé que «no manches» era ni más ni menos que una forma menos vulgar de decir «no mames» (como «caramba» / «carajo»). Nunca me ha parecido una frase ofensiva. Pero recientemente un amigo latino me dijo que sí se considera vulgar en ciertas comunidades conservadoras por hacer referencia a la menstruación como el término británico _bloody_.  (De hecho, ni sabía que el término _bloody_ estaba vinculado con la menstruación.) Otro amigo que estaba con nosotros no estaba de acuerdo.

Si lo que dice este amigo en cuanto a la etimología es verdad (lo cual no he podido averiguar), no creo que sea conocimiento común. *Me pregunto si hay otros aquí en el foro que han escuchado esta misma teoría sobre la raíz de la frase y si conocen a personas que se ofendan por su uso. *

Mil gracias en adelante por su ayuda.


----------



## Carlitos360

Tampoco estoy de acuerdo. 

Como has mencionado, se podría decir que es otra forma de decir "no mames" pero de caramba y carajo... 

En fin, te podría asegurar que nadie considera "no manches" como una palabra vulgar, a no ser que estés hablando con un adulto al que respetas.

Saludos


----------



## catrina

Coincido con mi paisano
No manches es justo una forma de no decir 'no mames', claro no para usarse en una reunión de negocios, jejejeje

Jamás había oido nada respecto a la otra idea que mencionas con respecto a no manches


----------



## Carlitos360

catrina said:


> Coincido con mi paisano
> No manches es justo una forma de no decir 'no mames', claro no para usarse en una reunión de negocios, jejejeje
> 
> Jamás había oido nada respecto a la otra idea que mencionas con respecto a no manches



Exacto, depende de la situación en que te encuentres. Pero en todos los casos significará lo mismo.


----------



## Karlaina

Mil gracias por la confirmación, compañeros.  ¿Hay alguien que no sea de México que me podría confirmar que también sea así en otras partes del mundo hispanohablante? (¿O es que no se usa muy comúnmente fuera de México?)


----------

